
I’m 17 and I Deleted All My Social Media. Here’s What Happened - laurex
https://medium.com/@coreyalex/what-ive-learnt-as-a-17-year-old-who-deleted-all-social-media-d282274d4edd
======
vegetablepotpie
Being a teenager wasn’t all fun and games before social media. Growing up
there was a preoccupation with status symbols, which video game console you
had, how many cloths you wore from hot topic, etc. Having MySpace was a signal
that you had a computer and Internet at home. Likes and friends on social
media are huge status symbols now. There is an admission that the narcissism
this fuels is harmful. It may be that the social media train is running out of
steam and people are going to shift to something else. I wonder if Corey Simon
is on the front of a type of new status symbol: having the will to stay off
social media and the lifestyle improvements that accompany it.

